# Fitting rear seat belts on 1980's Hymer



## 129366 (Nov 8, 2009)

Could anyone tell me if it is possible to fit rear seat belts on Hymers from 1988 or 1989. Not lap belts. The ones I see do not have 'propper' seat belts in the dining area on forward facing seats. 

Has anyone fitted seat belts on the rear facing seats? 

As we have 3 young children under 8 who we would like to sit together.
Many thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The problem you will have is fitting the tensioners for the shoulder atraps I think.

Our Service Manager may know the answer.

Peter


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

cheaply - no
easily - no
neatly - possibly, but then again.

could be posssible though! :wink: 

simon


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

You could possibly fit them, But I do not know how a company could prove that they can withstand an accident.
If they failed It would be 2 late

Better to buy a van with factory fitted units already, They will have been certified to be up to the job

Alan H


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello A-Stanley!

I am not aware of anyone who has reported the successful, insurance-proof, retro-fitting of 3-point inertia seat-belts in a motorhome.

As the Law stands, if you don't have seat-belts in the back of the MH, you can carry unrestrained passengers. The Police can still stop you and take action against you for endangering the lives of your passengers. Your insurance company would love the loop-hole as it would be so easy for them to climb through! :roll: Try these links for more info... http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/faqs.shtml Scroll down to *Seatbelts and the law (last updated April 2009)*

A particularly relevant paragraph is...

_*Although current seat belt wearing regulations do not prohibit carrying more passengers in vehicles than there are seat belts available, the police may prosecute drivers for carrying passengers in a manner that may injure someone. 
We would advise that no-one should be carried in any unbelted seat in the rear of a motorhome.*_

Would you seriously want to put your family at risk by have them flashing around loose in the event of a smash?

Do you remember the TV advert showing the female driver who was killed by someone she knew... It was her son, an unrestrained back-seat passenger in her car which was involved in a serious smash.

I do not consider it wise to have unrestrained passengers anywhere. As Alan just said... *Better to buy a van with factory fitted units already, They will have been certified to be up to the job * :wink:


----------



## peterdf (Jun 29, 2010)

We asked about fitting seatbelts to our new - to us - hymer at Preston and we were advised that it wasn't practicable to retrofit three point seatbelts on vans - they need to be crash tested etc.


----------



## peterdf (Jun 29, 2010)

We asked about fitting seatbelts to our new - to us - hymer at Preston and we were advised that it wasn't practicable to retrofit three point seatbelts on vans - they need to be crash tested etc.


----------

